# Job Market for Instrumentation & Control Engineers



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Dear fellas,

My background would be in Instrumentation and Control systems but mostly worked on Siemens DCS systems as Commissioning Engineer in Power Plants. I have been granted PR assessed as Plant or Production Engineer.
I wish to move alone in Dec/Jan to look out the market conditions and finally to search my prospective job after Feb.
Anyone who is of the same background with me, please share your informatiion about the job prospects of I&C Engineers (DCS Engineer) and which location would be ideal to search jobs?
My plan is to first land in Sydney but before that I would like to make an analysis of the job market seeking from the experience of seniors who are already in.
Kindly help in this regard.

- Prem


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

*Expecting the magic reply*

Is there no one in I&C Engineer or DCS Engineer category working in Australia through GSM???
Iam surprised not to receive any reply.
If anyone's out there, kindly let me know the opportunities and the location which would favour my job search.
As like everyone, since this is a huge step towards my migration to Australia, leaving my current job and my wife on the wait, I still hold the confidence to find the suitable job.
But I expect some support from our fellow mates initially, so if you have any info directly or indirectly related to this post, kindly reply.
I would warmly welcome any references, directives or suggestions.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

1st I like to congratulation you with the visa 189, havent get mine yet.
I am using visa 485 at the moment, and planning to apply visa 190 asap.

Background of myself:

I have been working in Australia as a Control System Engineer for 2 years, for mining projects (in Australia and Africa). Graduate from Bachelor Electronic and Communication Engineering in Perth. I have experienced in PLC (Schneider) and DCS (Siemens).

About the job market, never trust a single source, do your own research.

You have higher chance to get a FIFO job and visit the sites in WA(Perth) and Queensland(BRisbane). Oil and gas control engineer has 30% higher salary than mining, mining control engineer has 15% higher salary than BMS(building management system) control engineer. All 3 of them using DCS systems, mining is a mix sometime is DCS sometimes is PLC.

Take a look at the job advertisement and compare which state has more vacancy. Usually more job opening/vacancy on Feb-May and August to October

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

SO far this is what I experienced (maybe because I still new in this field)

There are 3 different departments and roles here that look similar:
- Electrical Power
- Electrical Instrumentation <--- you
- Automation and Control <--- you <--- me at the moment

Job market for Instrumentation and Control Engineer is still many (Plant and Production Engineer)
http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ndustrialMechanicalandProductionEngineers.pdf

HOpe that answer your questions and dont forget to contact and hire me when you become a lead engineer of a big company here (GE, Siemens, BHP or etc...) 

Hope that is helpful for you and pray for me to get PR asap too

Cheers 
Zeroman


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

zeroman said:


> 1st I like to congratulation you with the visa 189, havent get mine yet.
> I am using visa 485 at the moment, and planning to apply visa 190 asap.
> 
> Background of myself:
> ...


WOW!! A Great relief, indeed!!
Thank you for your reply, Zeroman!!
You are not a Zeroman, you must be a Hundredman... lol

Thanks for your valuable reply.
It has shown me to an extent how to approach my opportunities.
I will heed your advice: _About the job market, never trust a single source, do your own research._
What I now know is, we should be present onshore if we really intend to find our right job, since I presume I&C Engineer is not so demanded from offshore...

I have nil experience in Mining or Oil & Gas but I can correlate my experience with the latter to some extent.

Perth and Brisbane are on the limelight for my prospects but I still intend to try myself in Sydney or Melbourne and if I learn my lessons there, then will try to move to Perth or Brisbane areas.

I have a plan to study the market conditions during Jan to Feb and when the jobs open from there till May, hopefully will try hard to land myself in a suitable job.

But still references are more than a gem and I expect someone could throw some out for me.

Of course, I will try to help others once I can fit myself in Australian life and I won't forget you Zeroman for your advice.
I pray and wish you all the good luck for a very speedy grant...
Will keep in touch~

- Prem


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

cprem79 said:


> Perth and Brisbane are on the limelight for my prospects but I still intend to try myself in Sydney or Melbourne and if I learn my lessons there, then will try to move to Perth or Brisbane areas.
> 
> - Prem


It looks like you already know that Perth or Brisbane is the good place for your background but you want to go Sydney or Melbourne to learn lessons!! Are you sure what you are talking about?


----------



## patriciacmillay (Aug 30, 2013)

*Engineering Adelaide*

Moving for business?..


----------



## patriciacmillay (Aug 30, 2013)

It requires quite thinking on how to move from one place to another.


----------



## patriciacmillay (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks like it was a tiresome job.


----------



## patriciacmillay (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking for a new job in that new place is quite hard.. you have many competitors.


----------



## patriciacmillay (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess it's worthwhile than siting around,..


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

zeroman said:


> 1st I like to congratulation you with the visa 189, havent get mine yet.
> I am using visa 485 at the moment, and planning to apply visa 190 asap.
> 
> Background of myself:
> ...


 hello.....did u get assessed as a plant/production engineer


----------



## vin190189 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This iv Vin,

I am trying to prepare for CDR ( Instrumentation & Control ) and I am not able to do it properly, kindly can any one send me a CDR report, just for my reference.

Email- [email protected]


Regards,
Vin


----------



## ibrahim1977 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ahmed*



zeroman said:


> 1st I like to congratulation you with the visa 189, havent get mine yet.
> I am using visa 485 at the moment, and planning to apply visa 190 asap.
> 
> Background of myself:
> ...



Hi Zeroman

Are you working in Western Australia presently. I am a control system Engineer based in Perth. Can you let me know your contact details.


----------



## thomas8888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi forum members..>!!!

Hope this thread is still alive. How is the market now for instrumentation/control system engineer in australia. I am got my grant recently and trying to secure a job there. Any help/guidance will be 
helpful .
Thanks in advance


----------

